# Need Help Stacking Slate



## punchy (Jul 3, 2011)

generally place the larger rocks at the bottom and gradually work up to the smaller ones, don't make this a hard and fast rule though. Just try and be really random and dont think about placement too much.


----------



## speedoflife (Jun 12, 2011)

Build a structure outside of the tank, take a picture of it, and rebuild in the tank. That's how I stack my rocks.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Use aquarium safe sealant to adhere the pieces together. Start with larger pieces at the base and then alternate small and medium sized pieces the rest of the way up. Connect the smaller columns with an occasional long piece. I just finished building a slate wall this way this past weekend, I'll post a pic in another post (since I have to send it from my phone). Also, chip the edges of the slate with your hammer or chisel so you don't have the smooth edges.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Here ya go....


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

This one may show the slate better....


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Aha! thanks for the pics and help. I think I finally got something that looks decent. I will post pics as soon as my phone quits acting up. I can't decide between two looks, but I'm sure I will get help as soon as the pics can be posted:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I found super glue gel to work better then sealant for slate, but I would recommend building it out of tank then putting it in.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

This is kind of what I have so far. That very large rock up there is kind of scaring me but I'll think of some good way to ensure it's stability


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

As has been said, use silicone sealant, aquarium/fish safe quality. If you're looking for a more "natural" look, i'd leave most of the slate horizontal, since that's the way it would likely rest in nature.

Maybe instead of propping that big piece across the top, lay it down diagonally into the substrate (you end up making a cool cave in the process as well.)


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea I've silicone everything down but most silicone wont hold up a 40lb rock lol. Surprisingly this ended up with a much more natural look than I was able to create by simply stacking. I don't think the photo gives this effect justice but I'll take another once the glare goes away.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 56g column and those are some HUGE pieces of slate to take up that much space. If you are going to be doing that much slate I would really advice using some eggcrate on the bottom.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes they are quite large, I think about 120lb total. I wish I thought of that crate idea but already scaped it up. Both sides have a long flat base rock that they are sitting on that is cushioned underneath by ~ an inch of substrate to even out the psi so I'm not too worried about the weight. Pretty much the same concept as the egg crate


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

looks cool, that big one would make me nervous too


----------

